# Forums based on types of Macs



## cholland (Feb 7, 2004)

Would it be possible to add forums based on the type of Mac someone runs OSX on?

As a Wallstreet Powerbook user, My experience with OSX is much different than those running on the latest and greatest equipment. I've found that with OSX your outcome varies based on the type of equipment you are running. 

It would be nice to discuss my issues with fellow people who have the same  or close to same set-up.

I know other sites have this but your site  has a nice layout and is clean and fast than others. 

JUST WONDERING


----------



## ora (Feb 7, 2004)

Just my 2cents...
I _kinda_ like the idea, but can see problems with having too many forums. Perhaps as a compromise you could have a "high speed" and "low speed" bit for the software and hardware sections?


----------



## chevy (Feb 7, 2004)

I suggest you start a thread with you point:
My own experience with MacOS-X on Wallstreet... on something similar in the Opinion forum or in the System forum.


----------



## Cheryl (Feb 7, 2004)

Because there are so many different models and configurations, a forum for each model would create a two page list of forum titles. Chevy's suggestion would work.


----------



## ksv (Feb 8, 2004)

I think that's what Apple's support forums are for - http://discussions.info.apple.com/


----------



## Randman (Feb 8, 2004)

Besides many people have experience with different Macs. And people who upgraded might not go back and read posts from an older system. And many people have multiple Macs. Chevy's idea was good, to create a thread for people with your similar setup, or who have had it.


----------

